# Eheim ceramic noodles



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

I’m using an Eheim 2213. I have the Eheim ceramic noodles in the bottom, would anyone recommend taking it out and replacing it with Seachem matrix?


I currently use the ceramic noodles, blue pad, white pad, Eheim substrat pro and then Purigen. Tank filtration I’m happy with, unless the benefit is a lot I’m debating leaving as is or taking out the large noodles for the matrix.

Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't do it. The noodles have just as much surface area and allows for better flow and thus, better aeration for the aerobic bacteria and the bio filtration.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks appreciate the tip. I’ll leave as is.


----------

